

11 Things I Wish I Knew Before Starting My First Startup - kevbam
http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/02/14/11-things-i-wish-i-knew-before-starting-my-first-startup/

======
jkuria
Some good stuff in there but on principle I wont' up-vote it because of the
forced attempts to get me to opt in. Four or five!

------
abdel
I quit your site after two consicutive popup ads.

~~~
kevbam
Disclaimer : This is not my site. I only got one pop-up. Apologies for the
inconvenience.

------
ArekDymalski
Some are obvious, some are really worth a deeper consideration. I liked the
one about questioning the advice.

